# nfs e lentezza nel mount (risolto)

## JacoMozzi

Ciao a tutti.

Avevo già configurato il pc che ha le dir condivise con nfs. Quando avevo la mandrake su questo pc, il tutto si montava tranquillamente con un 

```
mount server:/dir /miadir 
```

e soprattutto in un lampo. Ora che ho la gento au questo pc, ho un problema. QUando do il mount, ci mette 5 min prima di montarmi la risorsa condivisa. Cosa può essere il problema??

Grazie mille a tutti per l'aiuto   :Very Happy: 

Ciao 

JacoLast edited by JacoMozzi on Sat Sep 20, 2003 11:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cerri

Prova a guardare se gentoo stacca e riattacca il cavo di rete...  :Smile: 

A parte gli scherzi, devi guardare nei files di log...

In genere, tempi lunghi per i servizi sono problemi di risoluzione dei nomi...

----------

## JacoMozzi

Stasera appena arrivo alla mia casupola provo...

Thx mille Cerri

Ciao 

Jaco   :Very Happy: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Ecco ciò che ho nei log quando tento di montare qcosa:

```

Sep 18 20:41:21 amd nfs warning: mount version older than kernel

Sep 18 20:43:11 amd portmap: server localhost not responding, timed out

Sep 18 20:45:01 amd portmap: server localhost not responding, timed out

Sep 18 20:45:01 amd lockd_up: makesock failed, error=-5

Sep 18 20:46:51 amd portmap: server localhost not responding, timed out

```

Non riesco a capire, il server ha mantenuto la stessa configurazione. Ho provato a pingare localhost ma nn ci sono problemi né sul client, né sul server.

Strano xché alla fine si riesce a montare.... :Rolling Eyes: 

Grazie mille

Ciao 

Jaco 

Ps:l'orario é sballato nel bios

----------

## shev

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Sep 18 20:41:21 amd nfs warning: mount version older than kernel
> ...

 

L'errore dovrebbe essere in quei time out che scattano, ovviamente rallentano le operazioni. Su google mi pare ci sia parecchia roba a riguardo, guarda se questo thread può servirti, mi sembra interessante (è un po' datato ma gli errori sono quelli). Oppure aspetta l'onniscente Cerri  :Wink: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Thx.

Avevo già visto quel tread Shev ed é per questo che ho aggiunto che loopback funzia   :Very Happy: 

Grazie 1k

Ciao 

Jaco

----------

## cerri

Mi sembra strano che portmap ti vada in timeout in localhost.

Assicurati:

1) di averlo installato;

2) di avere localhost nel file /etc/hosts.

Fai, dopo queste verifiche:

```
# netstat -anp | grep port
```

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *Quote:*   

> 1) di averlo installato;

 

Ok

 *Quote:*   

> 2) di avere localhost nel file /etc/hosts.

 

ok

Ecco il client: 

```

amd giakomino # netstat -anp | grep port

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:111             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      3531/portmap        

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:111             0.0.0.0:*                           3531/portmap
```

ed il server

```

pentium giakomino # netstat -anp | grep port

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:111             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      26100/portmap       

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:111             0.0.0.0:*                           26100/portmap 
```

Grazie mille Cerri

Ciao 

Jaco

----------

## cerri

Controlla che in /etc/hosts.allow portmap sia permesso per localhost o 127.0.0.1 e che il device "lo" sia "UP".

----------

## JacoMozzi

Grazie mille Cerri era proprio quello, ho aggiunto portmap: localhost in /etc/hosts.allow e adesso funzia.

Thx 

Ciao 

Jaco   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

 :Cool: 

----------

